# Infantis effective in IBS



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Infantis effective in IBS:http://www.pghsi.com/gastrointestinal/pdf/...lementation.pdfhttp://www.pghsi.com/gastrointestinal/probiotics.html


----------

